# Make friends



## Draco99 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi

I'm a very lonely guy looking to make friends online. My interest are video games, movies, tv shows and anime.

If anyone is interested please write me back : )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Draco99 (Apr 4, 2013)

Please dont fight over me! Im only one person lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

did you try meetup to find any places near you that have groups of things you enjoy?


----------



## baneofdragonslayers (Dec 19, 2019)

Draco99 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a very lonely guy looking to make friends online. My interest are video games, movies, tv shows and anime.
> 
> ...


Hi there friend. If you ever need anyone to talk to, I'm here. Just shoot me a message!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

what tv shows do you like?


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

hey hello


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

I want an online friend too, and I need some good multiplayer games to get into, feel free to message me on here


----------



## Draco99 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lady: is meetup a place to meet people online or in real life?
Slayer: Will do thank you
Andy: I watch any kind of shows. Like right now I'm watching the mentalist and also Jack Ryan. But soon I m gonna start the expense
Sasseth: HI how do you do. If you feel like chatting that would be great 
Extrovert: thanks I will. I mainly play single player but it would be cool to try something new. I just never had the friends to play multiplayer before


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Draco99 said:


> Lady: is meetup a place to meet people online or in real life?
> Slayer: Will do thank you
> Andy: I watch any kind of shows. Like right now I'm watching the mentalist and also Jack Ryan. But soon I m gonna start the expense
> Sasseth: HI how do you do. If you feel like chatting that would be great
> Extrovert: thanks I will. I mainly play single player but it would be cool to try something new. I just never had the friends to play multiplayer before


If you type @ infront of their name, they will get a notification saying you have mentioned them, like this @Draco99 .


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Draco99 said:


> Please dont fight over me! Im only one person lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl


----------



## Draco99 (Apr 4, 2013)

@Ominous Indeed did that work?


----------

